# Help! Urgent! My dog is really aggressive in the garden!



## AmyJo89 (May 5, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I urgently need some advice on what I can do to stop my dog being so aggressive in the garden. Earlier today my dog, Baxter, bit my partner on the hand twice and my partner has said that he now wants to get rid of him.

Baxter is a 16 month old Old Tyme Bulldog (possibly a cross breed - we have no paperwork for him). He is a big dog. We got him as a small puppy and he has always been very dopey and very excitable. When we have visitors, or we have just got home from work, he jumps up and tries to lick our faces (we either ignore him or push him away but he still does it!) His tail is always wagging and he has bundles of energy (though he has quietened down over the past few months). He is very obedient most of the time. He knows many commands (sit, beg, spin, wait, drop it etc.) and picks up tricks very quickly. He isn't possessive at all over food or toys. Generally he is a very loving dog and enjoys cuddles in bed with his two favourite humans. 
*
We have had some problems with him before...*
For about the first year after we got him, he had a real problem with anxiety. He would destroy things when we weren't home (the carpet, banister, our sofa...), bark throughout the day (our neighbours complained) and pee/poop on the floor (every single day). We eventually got him a 'Thunder Jacket' and that seems to have really helped him calm down when we're not home. He sleeps next to our bed. As a tiny puppy he would cry, howl and bark all night. We tried cage training him but he would just poo in the cage and then roll in it. Bathing a poo-covered dog at 2am = not fun. So he sleeps in his bed in our room and we've had no problems since.

*The garden...*
We are lucky enough to have a lovely big garden. During the spring and summer we leave the back door open all day (when we're home) and Baxter generally comes and goes as he pleases. Our garden is a work in progress and for a long time we have only regularly used the front section of it. We do go out onto the lawn, though, and did play with Baxter in the garden last spring/summer/autumn but not so much in the winter. Up until a couple of months ago the entire back section (nearly half) of our garden was fenced off. We recently cleared the end of our garden and took the fence down so that Baxter could have more space. My partner started building a shed, though the problems started a good few weeks before that...
*
So here it is:* when we walk to/stand towards the back end of the garden Baxter starts to act really aggressively. He bend down so that his chin is on the ground and his bottom is in the air, he jumps up at us (big dog!) and pushes us with his front paws and he makes all sorts of noises. If you ignore him, as we have tried to do, he doesn't stop. He nips/lightly bites your hand and carries on jumping. It is really scary when he does this. Neither of us has had a serious injury yet, only minor scratches and bruises, but he could easily knock one of us over. My partner is uneasy on his feet (bad knees/feet) so this especially worries me. Quite often, we end up using force on Baxter in self-defence. No that this seems to bother him at all. It is very rare that Baxter cowers away or seems afraid. We usually get him to the ground, hold him down and once he's stopped struggling we bring him indoors. This can all be very difficult though!

My partner says that Baxter is playing when this happens in the garden; his tail is wagging and he doesn't look 'angry.' By chasing him and trying to catch him my partner thinks we are only encouraging him (but what else can we do? Never go in the garden again?) I first thought that he was acting this way because he had perhaps buried something nearby which he was protecting, but the behaviour doesn't seem to happen in any particular area of the garden, just not the very front part (which is paved). I've since done some reading and I think Baxter has become territorial over the garden. Because we haven't been out there for a long time, maybe he considers the area to be 'his' now. He never acts this way inside the house or over the park. Or around people or other dogs. He doesn't act this way consistently in the garden area either but the aggressive behaviour has become more frequent over the past few weeks. Only once has he nipped someone inside the house and this was when my step-dad popped over a couple of weeks ago to pick up some keys when neither me nor my partner were home. We thought maybe my step-dad being there without us had panicked Baxter or perhaps it was just a one-off.

Today Baxter was in the garden with my partner and my partner let him go next door to get a fuss from the neighbours. I wasn't there but apparently he went over for a fuss (he loves a fuss!) and then came back with no problems. He then started to jump up etc. though. My partner picked up a toy to try and distract him but Baxter bit him on the other hand. Twice. So it wasn't an accident. He wasn't going for the toy and missed, he decided to bite twice. It wasn't hard, there was no blood, but my partner was shaking by the time he dragged the dog inside. The silly thing is, the dog never learns. Every time he does this he gets dragged back inside and loses out on being in the garden. At the moment he is crying and the back door because he desperately wants to be out there.

My worry is that he is a big dog and he could do some serious damage. How long should I put this behaviour down to being a 'phase' and tolerate it? I feel like we are doing the right things and are consistent but nothing seems to work. My partner ordered a shock collar the other week. This is a last resort otherwise I would never consider it. I've looked into having an expert look at Baxter but we really can't afford the cost and my partner says he won't spend any more money on the dog. Baxter has already cost us a bomb with vets bills and replacing all the things he has ruined since we got him (including replacing most of the carpet in our house). We knew that there would be 'hidden' costs to having a dog, so please don't comment saying that we should have been prepared for this! We have both had dogs before and have never experienced anything like this.

I love our dog and I can't imagine giving him up, but it also breaks my heart to see my partner feeling this way. I understand why he wants to give the dog up. We can't have a dog that bites. I also feel that we have made a commitment to Baxter and should do everything we can to keep him. Please, if you have any idea what we should do leave a message. Maybe you have been in a similar situation? Or you know an expert in Essex who is affordable and may be able to help? Any advice is welcome and would be much appreciated.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

At 16 months old this could be a phase; however this phase will be compounded by your rough handling and treatment towards Baxter. I predict if you ever put a shock collar on him your problems will be ten times worse and he will need rehoming; please send it back and get a refund. Dragging him indoor and pinning him will also make his aggression worse so please cease doing this; it will make him mistrustful and scared which will be more troublesome for you.

What kind of things do you do with Baxter on a day to day basis, how much is he walked, what kind of obedience do you do? Have you ever taken him to training classes?


----------



## AmyJo89 (May 5, 2014)

We have never taken him to training as he has never needed it. My partner took his last dog (his parent's dog) to training so he knows the kind of skills that a dog learns there and Baxter can already do those things. He will do 'tricks' such as 'sit', 'lay down,' 'roll over', 'spin' and 'beg.' He will also sit and wait to be told when he can eat his food. You can put a biscuit in front of him and tell him to 'wait' until you say he can have it. Whatever toy he has in his mouth if you say 'drop it' he will and if you call him when he is over the park he will come, even if there are other people or dogs around. He is really, really good usually. He walks with a 'holti' collar on, as he went through a phase of pulling on the lead, but now he walks really well again. 

My partner and I both work full time but my partner does shift work, so Baxter isn't left alone for too long without company. He doesn't get walked every day, however he has constant access to the garden. My partner can't walk very far due to feet/knee problems but he plays with Baxter a lot (throwing a ball etc.) when I can't walk him, so Baxter has plenty of exercise. I can tell when Baxter has too much energy, believe me! I don't feel like the problem is related to this, otherwise wouldn't he act aggressively all the time? It is literally just in the garden. 

I don't want to use force on him, but I can't not go in my garden. Neither can I ignore the dog when he is throwing himself at me - did I mention the fact that he's huge? It's not like I can continue putting my washing out and ignore him when he's jumping on me and biting me. (I don't mean to sound cross, but this is frustrating!) What should I do instead? As soon as he is back inside, the behaviour stops.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

From what you've said I would guess that Baxter isn't being aggressive, he is trying to engage you and your partner in play.

I take it that you are not experienced dog owners, otherwise you would have observed two dogs playing - with their teeth.....!!

I strongly recommend you enrol at a decent local dog training class, where you will be shown how to teach Baxter appropriate behaviour ie sit and down on command, etc.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sounds like inappropriate play behaviour rather than aggression to me.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

AmyJo89 said:


> So here it is: when we walk to/stand towards the back end of the garden Baxter starts to act really aggressively. He bend down so that his chin is on the ground and his bottom is in the air, he jumps up at us (big dog!) and pushes us with his front paws and he makes all sorts of noises. If you ignore him, as we have tried to do, he doesn't stop. He nips/lightly bites your hand and carries on jumping... [quote truncated]


The underlined part sounds like a "play-bow", something dogs will do with both dogs and humans to initiate play. It's because of this that it sounds like his behaviour is intended to be playful, not aggressive. In some breeds their "I'm happy, play with me" noises can actually sound quite scary, but the intent behind them isn't aggressive (try listening to miniature schnauzers greet other dogs if you want an example).

It sounds like you and your dog would benefit from enrolling in some well-run training classes.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

As everyone else has said it really sounds like he's trying to get you to play, albeit a little roughly.

A play bow is an invitation to play, and jumping up is just him REALLY trying to get you to play! Dogs play with their teeth and by body barging, if he's not been to training classes or socialised properly with other dogs then he's not learnt what signals mean to stop playing. You need to get him to a good training class that uses only positive methods to teach him to be a bit less rough, and they will teach you how to redirect his energy that he uses to jump at you and use it to train him.

Also grabbing him to take him inside is only going to make him worse, how would you like to be grabbed and pulled into the house when you were playing with someone? It will just make him more determined to play and less likely to go indoors when you ask as he'll associate it with your rough handling of him.

I know you say he gets played with often but doesn't go for walks every day, walks wear down dogs more than you think, they take in so much info with their nose that sniffing alone can wear them out, as well as running around and meeting new people and dogs. I think he probably needs more mental stimulation. Try hiding toys or treats in the garden and house and getting him to find them. Feed him his dinner frozen in a kong or in a treat dispenser to get him doing something.

Also every time he comes into the house on his own give him LOADS of praise and treats and he'll soon associate going inside with good things, just don't continue with dragging him in or you'll end up playing chase around the garden for half an hour till you give up and get even more frustrated.

He is probably going through a rebellious teenager phase at the mo but that is just even more of a reason to get him to training classes and doing more with him, it will wear him out, wear you out (lol), teach you and him how to work better together and strengthen your bond.

Hopefully some of this will be of some help, just don't resort to a shock collar and don't beat yourself up about it, we all know dogs can be hard work!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I would strongly suggest that you need skilled, trained and experienced help, contact Chirag Chirag Patel


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

he needs mental stimulation i.e. something to do that actively engages his brain into thinking rather than just playing with a ball. The garden is just an extension of the house really for him. I would suggest trying some agility with him or rally obedience. 
Rally Training, Classes & Clubs
look on here for agility classes in your area Welcome to Agilitynet
the jumping up and nipping one method I've seen Victoria Stillwell do is to do a scream or a yelp, and just stop and turn away from him (don't go back in the house) until he stops and stands still, then give him a game with the toy again.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Wiz201 said:


> he needs mental stimulation i.e. something to do that actively engages his brain into thinking rather than just playing with a ball. The garden is just an extension of the house really for him. I would suggest trying some agility with him or rally obedience.
> Rally Training, Classes & Clubs
> *look on here for agility classes* in your area Welcome to Agilitynet
> the jumping up and nipping one method I've seen Victoria Stillwell do is to do a scream or a yelp, and just stop and turn away from him (don't go back in the house) until he stops and stands still, then give him a game with the toy again.


A bulldog doing agility? Not really a good idea, I think. Too much heavy impact on the joints. Rally should be OK though.

The dog clearly needs some training, and the owner needs to learn and understand dog body language. Classes should be a good step forward for both.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi!

From what you described I honestly think that the "biting incidents" were rough play, or over exhuberance, and residual ill judged mouthyness and, basically, a BIG human-dog misunderstanding.

its always difficult to say anything definitive from afar - we weren't there!- but I can't see anything aggressive in your boy. There is nothing in what you said that this chap is anything other than a big, young, amiable goof.

Please, PLEASE, implore your partner/hubby to NOT rough handle the dog in these situations. Not only will it confuse and worry the socks off your dog, it is REALLY unkind. 

The other thing I want to say is - a dog who isn't walked every single day, for a decent length of time ( think in terms of hours not minutes) is NOT getting "plenty of exercise". Throwing a ball in the back of the garden is better than nothing, but it isn't an equivalent substitute for a walk. Just as a decent owner you don't feed your dog one day but not the next, if you want to be decent owners, you have to give yourself a push and walk him. Every day. 

Shuffle around your other commitments, get up an hour earlier or shave off an hour of TV time. It IS possible to find time for it and as to bad knees...I know enough people with walking sticks or even scooters religiously taking their dog out. I TOTALLY get how tedious this can be at times: the weather is foul, you are in the throws of a cold or had a long and stressful day at work and just want to put your feet up and watch a bit of telly to relax.

But having a dog, ESPECIALLY a young dog, means you meet his needs. And a young, healthy dog NEEDS to be walked. Unless you are fortunate enou to own 400 acres or live in the middle of nowhere and can just open the door and let the dog roam. Please walk him. If you say you love him, you walk him. Otherwise those are just empty words. It sounds as if you are the very, very lucky owners of a VERY lovely dog - you owe him that.

Good luck and wishing you a swift completion on the garden.


----------



## AmyJo89 (May 5, 2014)

*Thank you all for your replies! I feel like I am getting closer to a solution...*

I don't know if some of you read all of my message (I know it was long!) but he is very obedient the rest of the time - he will 'sit' and 'stay' etc. on command. I also said how we have both have had dogs before, so we aren't inexperienced owners.

I agree with what most of you have said about this being 'play' behaviour, I think you are probably right. Now how do I make it stop! He plays well over the park, inside our house, at my in-laws garden.. it is just in my garden he does this! My partner will play tug of war and be quite rough with Baxter indoors and he never jumps at him/bites, no why in the garden? Perhaps some of you are thinking that I am being tough, saying that that I need the 'playing' to stop, but he hurts us. It is dangerous where he is quite big.

As for training, as far as I am aware they teach you how to do basic tricks with your dog and how to walk them (that's what they did at the one my partner has been to). Baxter already does those things. And I'm sure Baxter would be an angel at training! I know that seems like the obvious solution for a 'naughty' dog, but what would they teach us? Besides, Baxter only behaves that way in the garden so there would be no bad behaviour for the trainer to look at. You see my problem?

He has socialised with other dogs. My partner's family have a (very soppy) Rottweiler who definitely tells Baxter when to stop! We were also advised to make a whimper sound when Baxter hurts us, so he knows to stop. Neither of the dogs we've had before have really fought with other dogs. Even if biting is how dogs play, Baxter can't play that way. My mum is already nervous about visiting us because of the garden behaviour 

Sarah H, thank you for your message, if only there were more hours in the day! Walking him every day would be ideal, but both my partner and I work full time and my partner can't walk Baxter because of knee/feet issues. We have a Kong for him and he gets ALOT of toys because he likes to destroy them lol. We try to keep him busy. We already train him at home, he loves it. He is a very clever dog. I don't think I can keep him constantly worn out though! I don't feel like that fixes the problem either, just covers it up. I need a proper solution, something I can do to stop that behaviour. We have tried wearing Baxter out before we have visitors, he still manages to find the energy to greet everyone with a lick on the face! But as I said before, we can't keep him constantly tired. I would like to point out at this point that my partner and I are both active people in our mid twenties  Still, we wear out before he does.

*Please keep your replies coming!* If you are going to suggest training, also, what training? What specifically could he do with learning? Remember, this behaviour only ever happens in our garden. He is usually very obedient.


----------



## AmyJo89 (May 5, 2014)

Just went in the garden with Baxter. 

My partner got him to 'sit' then 'stay' then hobbled about 10 steps away. Baxter waited, then when my OH called he ran over to him. Perfect.

I walked to the end of the garden. Stood there. Baxter started jumping around me and jumping up at me  My OH then whistled and the dog ran to him so no injuries today, but its frustrating...


----------



## AmyJo89 (May 5, 2014)

Thank you Hopeattheendofthetunnel! He is a lovely dog. 

It is easier said than done, but I will try to walk him more. I don't know how anyone fits in hours of walking a day. I don't have 'hours' of anything other than work! I get in at 5.15 then bed at 10.15, so that's 5 hours of free time a day. Then take off house work, cooking dinner, working from home... yeah, there's not a lot of time left. Anyone who walks their dogs for an hour+ a day and works full time is a hero. I feel like we give Baxter a good life without needing to walk him all the time, though  he's a very spoilt and loved puppy.

I will have to disagree about my partner walking him though. He has really bad arthritis so I am just thankful that he manages to go to work (well, he's at home atm because he's just had an operation on both his feet  ). He sadly doesn't have a mobility scooter and Baxter would pull him over if he went out with a walking stick! 

I still don't have an answer to the problem - anyone else any ideas? Anything more than 'more walking' and 'more training'? Because that's general advice and I need help with a very specific situation!


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

A good training class is nothing to do with tricks. It's about teaching your dog self control patience and impulse control - amoungst other things. A good class will give you an opportunity to discuss your particular issue with your trainer and she will give you things to work on. Some will offer to do a home visit for a 1:1 as well if needed.

Have you heard of the 
Good Citizen scheme? Many classes participate in this and classes are geared towards it. As you can see it's got ABSOLUTLY nothing to do with teaching a dog tricks. It's kinda like doggie life skills!

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/tra...ation-for-dog-owners/gcds-award-descriptions/

As for walks. I'm sorry, I completely agree with Hope. You MUST walk this dog every day.


----------



## AmyJo89 (May 5, 2014)

It's hard because he has patience and impulse control in every other situation! You can put food in front of him and tell him to 'wait' and he will until you say he can eat. We can tell him to 'sit' and walk away and he will wait until you call him. He is really, really good. Which is why I don't understand the garden behaviour. He has no self control when he is excited, but he is only a puppy! I know he will grow out of that in time and that's not the issue. 

I would also like to say that we don't let him get away with murder. I work with children so I manage bad behaviour every day - I treat the dog no differently! I could do with a one-to-one session with an expert and will look into the cost of this. At the moment my partner has calmed down and isn't saying we need to rehome the dog anymore (thank god!) so I have some time to look into this. What I don't want is to pay out a small fortune for advice which isn't helpful or for someone to tell me what I already know.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

It sounds like you and your hubby and your dog all need to go to a good training club, you will all learn lots there, i know you have said your dog can do lots of things but he needs to learn some dog manners and how to behave, hope all works out ok xx


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

AmyJo89 said:


> It's hard because he has patience and impulse control in every other situation! You can put food in front of him and tell him to 'wait' and he will until you say he can eat. We can tell him to 'sit' and walk away and he will wait until you call him. He is really, really good. Which is why I don't understand the garden behaviour.* He has no self control when he is excited, but he is only a puppy! I know he will grow out of that in time and that's not the issue. *




But that is exactly the issue! He cannot control his exuberance and it spills over into unacceptable, and potentially dangerous behaviour!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

AmyJo89 said:


> I still don't have an answer to the problem - anyone else any ideas? Anything more than 'more walking' and 'more training'? Because that's general advice and I need help with a very specific situation!


all things to do with dogs generally takes training. When I said go into the garden and stand still, I did say try and engage him in a game with a toy or just get him to do some obedience stuff. If he starts jumping, the game and attention stops.


----------



## AmyJo89 (May 5, 2014)

But this only happens in the garden!! In the patch of grass between the paving and the back fence! He does not do this at any other time! Getting excited when visitors come is very different from biting 

What will they do to teach my dog to not do this? If you can give me a clue I will start right now  If it's a case of 'do this' and 'do that' please say. If there is a particular thing/method you know of please share  that's exactly what I'm looking for!

We have done a really good job of training him ourselves so far and are happy to put more time in.


----------



## AmyJo89 (May 5, 2014)

But Wiz201, I can't play with him all the time I am in the garden. Sometimes I need to do gardening or hang washing and stuff  Its not so bad if my partner is home as one of us can distract him, otherwise he has to be shut indoors. 

I would love to do a BBQ for my family in the summer and at the moment Baxter would have to be shut indoors  there cannot be someone constantly playing with him. Are you saying to play with him in the garden nicely and hope that it sticks? I could make more of an effort to move our games out there rather than inside/the park.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

You say it is just the patch of grass at the end of the garden?

Maybe he associates the grass with play time, is there any way you can keep him off or cover the grass (bin bags with stones on to keep them down, even with a load of towels or sheets) to see if this changes his behaviour? Maybe letting be on the the grass little by little and doing LOTS of impulse control training with it he might stop acting up on it.

You could do touch training getting him to touch the grass with his nose then look at you -treat and praise. Get him to put his foot on it -treat + praise. Only when he's calm on it do you praise him. 

Also only play inside or on the paved area. 

Have you heard of a flirt pole? It's like a cat toy with a rope or other toy on the en of a rope attached to a pole. You get the dog to play with it then stop and get them to be calm for say 10 seconds, then continue playing, stop again. You can build up the time you play and the time you get them to be calm. It's great impulse control training but playing at the same time.

He sounds like a lovely dog, he just needs to learn some self-control


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

This sounds much like Molly between 10-14 months. People would post videos of their dog having zoomies and I'd wonder why Molly just did this horrendous barking, growling and nipping at us with no impulse control whatsoever. It got to the point where we had to call in a behaviourist for that as well as the lead reactivity.

We had a series of things to work through with her and we had to use a professional. All our work in the home was on impulse control. Now Molly at 2 years old will happily potter about the garden and check in with me. When she does, she'll give me a touch or another behaviour and earn a click and treat. She will do her zoommies and still barks and play bows but I can call her over, reward her for a look at me and then ask her to 'go play' It's been an all encompassing learning session rather than any one thing plus ensuring she has adequate exercise.

I meant this with the utmost respect but you are in the position where your partner wants to get rid of the dog. You've made little headway on this problem and whilst it's awesome that you are keen to train, sometimes a couple of 1:1 lessons might help you both.

If you are the Cambridge end of Essex then Puppy and Dog Training in Cambridge and Colchester might come to you, it was she who helped us with Molly.


----------



## wannabe dogowner (Feb 24, 2013)

Where abouts in Essex are you? We might be able to recommend a trainer to you


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Dogs weren't designed to play with kongs ( although as a supplementary toy they are great) dogs are meant to be out running, sniffing grass, 'reading the local news on trees', checking out the neighbourhood and all the other thousand and one things they are designed to take pleasure in: I really do agree, as has been suggested, that one of the things your dog lacks is walks. Walks aren't just to tire your dog out; they are part of taking care of his mental welfare. Try not really going out for a bit, and see how edgy you start to feel. No books, no TV, no internet, no phone, no conversation....this is what your dog does most of the time.

If your OH plays rough with him in the house, then the garden situation is really just your dog looking for the same thing, but amplified by the great outdoors.

Training classes aren't only about learning ( although none of us ever stop, hopefully) but are a change of scene/activity for your dog, and other people and dogs to see. There will be a class that aims at a higher standard than you have reached now which will give you both something to work at together. You say he's a clever dog...do you really think that sit and stay are all he can learn at classes? Can he do a sit-down-sit at a distance? Scent discrimination? Send-away? Down while other dogs move? Walk to heel on left and right sides? Retrieve a toy to you? Drop on recall? I could go on but I'm sure you get it.

Sorry if this post is starting to sound a little harsh, but you appear to have a lifestyle/ issues which are totally incompatible with owning a large, energetic dog, and I can see little in his behaviour that is unexpected given his circumstances.

PS. Get a refund for the shock collar and put the money towards a behaviourist to put you on the right track. If you seriously think that hurting your dog will be a progressive step you need this help. You describe this as a 'last resort' but I can't really see that you've done anything constructive yet to solve the problem.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

AmyJo89 said:


> It's hard because he has patience and impulse control in every other situation! You can put food in front of him and tell him to 'wait' and he will until you say he can eat. We can tell him to 'sit' and walk away and he will wait until you call him. He is really, really good. Which is why I don't understand the garden behaviour. *He has no self control when he is excited, but he is only a puppy*! I know he will grow out of that in time and that's not the issue.
> 
> I would also like to say that we don't let him get away with murder. I work with children so I manage bad behaviour every day - I treat the dog no differently! I could do with a one-to-one session with an expert and will look into the cost of this. At the moment my partner has calmed down and isn't saying we need to rehome the dog anymore (thank god!) so I have some time to look into this. What I don't want is to pay out a small fortune for advice which isn't helpful or for someone to tell me what I already know.


You said he's 16 months old. Not 'only a puppy' any more.

You say "he has no self control when he is excited" but also claim his impulse control is good. You can't have it both ways. You said you're an experienced dog owner, but interpreted a play bow as aggression. It just doesn't add up.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

one word... well two words actually... 

Jolly Egg

Best thing ever. He sounds like he is excited to have the new garden and has so much energy he does not know what to do with it. 

this will keep him entertained - and burn off some of that energy allowing you to do what you need to do.

Would recommend some of the other items already previously mentioned.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I haven't read all these posts, but, in all honesty, I believe this dog needs a good walk - every single day, in all weathers and no excuses. Sorry, I understand there are times when it's more difficult than others, or should I say "easier not to walk him", but that's a sorry excuse, you have a large dog, he needs stimulation and exercise, training and to learn what is and what is not acceptable.

Find a GOOD training school, and walk this dog every day. You have probably told us enough about your knowledge of dogs by reading your title, then reading the description of a typical "play-bow" in your first post. That's why I continued reading to be honest. 

A training school does not teach tricks to start with, they teach basic manners as well as obedience. 

I might well get shouted at here, but sorry, I'm hearing excuses....

The majority of dogs that get regular, interesting walks, with a little bit of training thrown in for good measure rarely display anything other than contentment IMO.

I think people have given some very good help and suggestions, they've been very polite, me, not so; I don't sugar coat much these days and I make no apologies for that but I would advise regular walks and a good training school. :thumbup1:


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

You don't "try" to walk him more, you just do it. This dog needs long walks every single day. It doesn't matter that you work. You walk him before you leave for work and you walk him when you get home. Work up to an hour a session.

As for never having taken him to training because "he's never needed it", you really need to read your own posts. This dog and his humans (that's you and your partner) are absolutely desperate for training.

But at least start with the walking. Don't "try". Do.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry but he really does need a walk every day. It really does sound like he's too much energy and too little impulse control. Walks aren't just about physical exercise either, they get a lot of mental stimulation from being out and about, seeing and smelling different things. I know how hard it is working full time and meeting a dogs needs, been there done it and it's exhausting. But that's part of having a dog and working I'm afraid. Things such as tv programs, hoovering etc went out the window until my days off. 

Do you do anything in the garden with him? Training? Play? I would look into the book Fired up, Frantic and Freaked out for a fairly easy read on some stuff that would likely help massively.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Just to add to the great advice you've already been given:

I would really recommend you read "When Pigs Fly" by Jane Killion. It's a book on how to teach your dog impulse control, and it's very well explained. You might also want to take a look at Leslie McDevitt's Control Unleashed - The puppy plan. It's an amazing book but the format isn't as accessible as When Pigs Fly. 

With regards to the walking... have you considered getting an electric scooter for either your partner or yourself to help with the dog walking? I don't mean a mobility scooter - these things are like those silver scooters children play on, but have two wheels at the back and a bicycle saddle should you want to sit down. They're remarkably stable to use and the battery is rechargeable from a mains outlet. I had juvenile arthritis and the concept of using a mobility scooter was abhorrant to me, so I ended up with a Go-Ped (the common brandname for electric scooters, although other cheaper brands are available). They're legal to use on pavements and don't require any form of license. Plus everyone who sees one wants one, which isn't something that happens with mobility scooters


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> A bulldog doing agility? Not really a good idea, I think. Too much heavy impact on the joints. Rally should be OK though.
> 
> The dog clearly needs some training, and the owner needs to learn and understand dog body language. Classes should be a good step forward for both.


i trained with a big american bulldog doing agility....she loved it - and was surprsingly good

i think you NEED training classes op - for your dogs sake.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lizz1155 said:


> Just to add to the great advice you've already been given:
> 
> I would really recommend you read "When Pigs Fly" by Jane Killion. It's a book on how to teach your dog impulse control, and it's very well explained. You might also want to take a look at Leslie McDevitt's Control Unleashed - The puppy plan. It's an amazing book but the format isn't as accessible as When Pigs Fly.


Fired Up is fairly similar to the CU stuff in some respects. Not quite as in depth but much more accessible imo. I prefer CU personally but it's not the easiest read lol.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

suze23 said:


> i trained with a big american bulldog doing agility....she loved it - and was surprsingly good


This isn't an American Bulldog though. OP says 'Old Tyme'. I wouldn't have any qualms about an AmBull doing agility. It's a different breed with different conformation.


----------

